# Central moutains Manti elk tag.



## bullsbucksbirds&dogs

It finally happened, central mountains manti LE elk tag. Anybody got any advice, areas, pics? Anything would be great. I already have some idea, but I want to use every resource I can. Im not gonna waste this one! Thanks in advance.


----------



## guapon1978

Either a lot of people drew this tag or a lot of the people that drew this tag are on this forum, myself being one of them. Does this area get more tags than other areas? Am I going to be running into more people than elk?


----------



## svmoose

This unit gives the second most tags in the state, right behind the Wasatch. There will be LE elk hunters, deer hunters, spike hunters, campers, hikers, bike riders, ATV-ers and lots of other doers on the mountain during your hunt. I will be one of them. I plan on being far enough away from roads and trails to see more elk than people.


----------



## Snag32

What SVMoose said!


----------



## guapon1978

Sounds like the right plan for me, Y'all know what I mean though, right? We've all been there, putting a stalk on that decent buck or calling in that bull only to have some other clown hear or see the action and unknowingly move in and blow it all up. I have also been that clown and I felt awful. I usually do enough to mess up my setups all by myself, I just don't need much help in that department, and I hate when I mess up other people's opportunities too. I probably just need to lighten up and just plan on that stuff happening sometimes regardless of my efforts to avoid them.


----------



## svmoose

Guapon, I know exactly what you mean. It can be very frustrating to have the "perfect" setup and have another hunter come through and mess it up. Hunting areas with high hunting pressure does take some different tactics than hunting areas where you will never see another soul. 

I've spent a fair amount of time on the Manti -- fishing, hunting deer, camping, etc, and there can be a lot of people. But there it is a big unit too. Most people are willing to work with you if you meet them on the mountain as well - and odds are, they won't have a LE elk tag like you do. Sometimes they even have good info on a big bull they have seen recently. 

Anyhow, I hope you don't get messed up by another hunter and tag the bull of a lifetime! Good Luck!


----------



## Younghunter21

Guapon, I definitely have experienced what your talking about. On the Nebo last year i was within 120 yards of a nice 4-point, probably 150 but it would have worked for my first buck but anyways there was a road that was rarely used and these guys came on four wheelers, saw me, stoped, saw the deer, the deer blew out of there, and then they drove off. 

I pulled up on a stalk on the boulders but the deer didn't notice and I got out of there as soon as I could.

Check out by molley's nipple up 12 mile canyon. there are a lot of people up the canyon but if you get off to some of the roads to the souhwest of skyline drive, you lose a whole lot of pressure.

PM me if you are interested in some more info.


----------



## Guest

Younghunter21 said:


> Check out by molley's nipple up 12 mile canyon.


killed my first deer and elk with a bow at the base of the nipple  i love that country!! too bad theres no deer left down there  plenty of elk tho!!


----------



## proutdoors

kill_'em_all said:


> Younghunter21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check out by molley's nipple up 12 mile canyon.
> 
> 
> 
> killed my first deer and elk with a bow at the base of the nipple  i love that country!! too bad theres no deer left down there  plenty of elk tho!!
Click to expand...

I cut me hunting teeth in that area as well, only it is NOT Molley's Nipple! It is Mary's Nipple!! No local from the Gunnison Valley can let it be called that.


----------



## JuddCT

proutdoors said:


> kill_'em_all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Younghunter21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check out by molley's nipple up 12 mile canyon.
> 
> 
> 
> killed my first deer and elk with a bow at the base of the nipple  i love that country!! too bad theres no deer left down there  plenty of elk tho!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cut me hunting teeth in that area as well, only it is NOT Molley's Nipple! It is Mary's Nipple!! No local from the Gunnison Valley can let it be called that.
Click to expand...

Musinia Peak to be exact.


----------



## Younghunter21

proutdoors said:


> kill_'em_all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Younghunter21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check out by molley's nipple up 12 mile canyon.
> 
> 
> 
> killed my first deer and elk with a bow at the base of the nipple  i love that country!! too bad theres no deer left down there  plenty of elk tho!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cut me hunting teeth in that area as well, only it is NOT Molley's Nipple! It is Mary's Nipple!! No local from the Gunnison Valley can let it be called that.
Click to expand...

um... sorry pro  :|


----------



## Guest

Younghunter21 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kill_'em_all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Younghunter21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check out by molley's nipple up 12 mile canyon.
> 
> 
> 
> killed my first deer and elk with a bow at the base of the nipple  i love that country!! too bad theres no deer left down there  plenty of elk tho!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cut me hunting teeth in that area as well, only it is NOT Molley's Nipple! It is Mary's Nipple!! No local from the Gunnison Valley can let it be called that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> um... sorry pro  :|
Click to expand...

my family is from salina/redmond....... its called molleys nipple  (atleast in my family)


----------



## proutdoors

Them Sevier County folk never could keep things straight.... :mrgreen: Look on a topo map, it IS Mary's. 8) 

I grew up being able to see Mary's from the back porch, now I am moving back there next month. The PR in proutdoors is from Porcupine Ridge, which splits Beaver Creek and Clear Creek.


----------



## guapon1978

All this nipple talk is getting a little too exciting for me  Y'all have been very kind, I am so excited for my hunt I am going crazy and I hope I have not come across as that jerk that wants the whole mountain for himself (though I love it when that happens). Due to my schedule flexibility I am also hoping to be up there during the week to help avoid crowds. One issue I have is that my dad/hunting buddy has bad knees and is overweight so it is hard for him to get to far into the back country. I want to include him sometimes and he does have an atv so if you have any ideas along those lines I would be grateful.


----------



## Critter

For your ATV travel stop in at a Manti-La Sal Forest office. They have a travel map that has where you can travel and where you can't. There are a lot of ATV trials in that area.


----------



## Guest

get up on top, do some scouting, figure out where the elk are. there are ATV roads all over the place up there to get you into some good country without having to kill yourself trying to get there


----------



## JuddCT

proutdoors said:


> The PR in proutdoors is from Porcupine Ridge, which splits Beaver Creek and Clear Creek.


FYI everyone, the cows will be on this side of 12 mile first this year in case you are scouting. :lol:


----------

